# How many pieces does a '64 dipstick tube have? Shop manual photo attached.



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I had started an earlier thread about my dipstick hitting my crank. I a lot of helpful feedback, telling me the lower dipstick tube is missing. 

I have been on a search for a '64 dipstick tube set up. No one has a '64 lower dipstick listed in their inventory, only '65+. 

A helpful guy at Ames sent me an exploded diagram of a '55-'64 Pontiac motor. The oil baffle / windage tray in the diagram looks much different than a '65+ does. 

I also don't see a third "in the pan" tube. Can any of you check out this shop manual diagram and confirm the '64 GTO dipstick tube consists of 2 pieces, not 3?

I just need to know what part I need to fix this problem I have.

Very Respectfully,

Greg


----------

